# The Hidden Job market



## Dave.M (Jan 2, 2020)

Did you know that more than 75% of jobs are not advertised?

This is called the "hidden market". One of the major hurdles that every newcomer/migrant encounters is getting a job which closely relates to their previous employment in their home country.

Being a migrant myself, I understand the difficulties faced by everyday migrants to find work in Australia. Like myself, many newcomers only stick to job portals like Seek, Indeed, Jora etc to find work of their choice. However, it just isn't enough. 

Based on my personal experiences, I suggest trying the following alternatives as well to tap the vast hidden market.

1. Harnessing the power of social media (LinkedIn)
2. Personal Marketing (resume drop offs and cold emails)
3. Contacting recruitment agencies in your field

and most importantly.....gaining LOCAL EXPERIENCE! More than 90% candidates are unable to secure career oriented work without any local experience in Australia.

The best and simple way to gain local experience is by VOLUNTEERING. I suggest you dedicate at least 3 days of your time volunteering. It will help immensely in not only understanding the work culture in Australia but also might get you meaningful local reference for your desired career opportunity.

Share you thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## digitalninja (Apr 3, 2020)

True that, Linkedin has a great potential when it comes to finding a job but only if you are in high profile sector. For some fresher or starter jobs you will need to stick to those portals.


----------

